# Nicholas Ridout



## ev wood (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't see another post for him so in case any of you know him Nicholas Ridout passed away May 27 in Nashville, Tennessee. He was train hopper and one of the best humans I've had the privilege of meeting. He played the banjo and guitar, wrote songs & short stories, painted, made awesome gravy and changed my life. May there be no trouble in your soul sweet hound. 

http://www.issaquahpress.com/2013/06/04/nicholas-scott-ridout/


----------



## scummy1990 (Jun 28, 2013)

sorry to hear about ur friend he seemed like a great guy


----------



## EliV (Oct 8, 2017)

I only recently discovered his music, along with that of the Lost Dog Street Band. I wish I'd gotten to meet him. The good ones always go too soon.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## EliV (Apr 28, 2018)

highwayman said:


>




LOVE LOVE LOVE this band. I just got to see them live for the second time on Wednesday! <3 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deleted member 27031 (Nov 8, 2019)

I just wanted to provide an active link to his obituary.
http://isq.stparchive.com/Archive/ISQ/ISQ06052013p11.php


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 8, 2019)

Paul wagoner said:


> I just wanted to provide an active link to his obituary.
> http://isq.stparchive.com/Archive/ISQ/ISQ06052013p11.php



Very interesting, he graduated from NARS.


----------

